# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فارغ التحصیل های لیسانس چه مدارکی برای ثبت نام کنکور میخوان ؟؟؟

## Zigzag

سلام من لیسانس دارم الان دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم
برای ثبتنام دانشگاه همه مدارکمو دادم به دانشگاه مثه مدرک پیش دانشگاهیو، ریز نمرات و اینا ،دانشگام پس نداده این مدارکو ،الان برای ثبت نام کنکور چه مدارکی لازم دارم؟؟؟؟؟
الان فقط یه گواهی موقت لیسانس دارم ،چیز دگه ای لازمه؟؟؟؟؟
من دانشگاه دولتی تحصیل کردم (روزانه) ایا اگر پزشکی روزانه قبول شم تحصیلم رایگانه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام من لیسانس دارم الان دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم
> برای ثبتنام دانشگاه همه مدارکمو دادم به دانشگاه مثه مدرک پیش دانشگاهیو، ریز نمرات و اینا ،دانشگام پس نداده این مدارکو ،الان برای ثبت نام کنکور چه مدارکی لازم دارم؟؟؟؟؟
> الان فقط یه گواهی موقت لیسانس دارم ،چیز دگه ای لازمه؟؟؟؟؟
> من دانشگاه دولتی تحصیل کردم (روزانه) ایا اگر پزشکی روزانه قبول شم تحصیلم رایگانه؟؟؟؟


برای ثبت نام کنکور نیازی به اون مدارک نداری اصلا اونا تو آموزش و پرورش ثبت شده و اطلاعاتتو بزنی میاره
یه سری اطلاعات شناسنامه ای و اینا میخواد برای ثبت نام کنکور
اون مدارک رو زمانی لازم دارید که دانشگاه جدید قبول بشید
اگر روزانه قبول بشید از دانشگاهتون درخواست میکنید یه نامه بدن برید از دانشگاه قبلی تحویل بگیرید که ممکنه بدن و یا ممکنه ندن بستگی داره به دانشگاه و مسئولین نسبتا محترمش
اگر نامه ندن و یا دانشگاه غیر روزانه قبول بشید میرید یه هزینه ای (بستگی به دانشگاه و رشته داره و ترمی تقریبا یک تا 3 میلیون متغیره) پرداخت میکنید و مدارکتون رو میبرید برای ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید
الان به اونا نیازی ندارید
اگر پزشکی هم قبول بشید بله رایگانه(دولتی البته!)

----------


## Zigzag

> برای ثبت نام کنکور نیازی به اون مدارک نداری اصلا اونا تو آموزش و پرورش ثبت شده و اطلاعاتتو بزنی میاره
> یه سری اطلاعات شناسنامه ای و اینا میخواد برای ثبت نام کنکور
> اون مدارک رو زمانی لازم دارید که دانشگاه جدید قبول بشید
> اگر روزانه قبول بشید از دانشگاهتون درخواست میکنید یه نامه بدن برید از دانشگاه قبلی تحویل بگیرید که ممکنه بدن و یا ممکنه ندن بستگی داره به دانشگاه و مسئولین نسبتا محترمش
> اگر نامه ندن و یا دانشگاه غیر روزانه قبول بشید میرید یه هزینه ای (بستگی به دانشگاه و رشته داره و ترمی تقریبا یک تا 3 میلیون متغیره) پرداخت میکنید و مدارکتون رو میبرید برای ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید
> الان به اونا نیازی ندارید
> اگر پزشکی هم قبول بشید بله رایگانه(دولتی البته!)


اها ،ممنونم ازت 
پس فعلا برای ثبت نام گواهی یا چیز خاصی لازم ندارم دگ ،اره؟

----------


## Shah1n

> اها ،ممنونم ازت 
> پس فعلا برای ثبت نام گواهی یا چیز خاصی لازم ندارم دگ ،اره؟


خیر لازم ندارید
شاید کد دوران دبیرستان نیاز بشه برای تاثیر معدل که اونم میتونید از دبیرستان سابق یا دانشگاه بپرسید

----------


## tamanaviki

سلام،نیازی ب اون مدارک نداری فقط باید کد سوابق تحصیلی داشته باشی ک اونم سرچ کنی تو گوگل بهت میگه چطوری کدتو پیدا کنیسال ۹۷ فکر کنم مجلس ی قانون تصویب کردش اینکه کسیکه کارشناسی روزانه داشته باشه دوباره فرصت مجدد در دانشگاه روزانه در هر رشته ای ک بخاد میتونه داشته باشه..بعله شما میتونی تو هر رشته ای ک بخای دوباره روزانه بخونی

----------


## tamanaviki

و اینکه اگ دانشگاه روزانه قبول شید دیگ نیازی ب پرداخت جریمه ب دانشگاه قبلی ک تحصیل کردین ندارین،ولی اگ دوره های دیگ قبولشید باید ب ازای هر ترمی ک خوندید ب دانشگاه مبدا جریمه پرداخت کنین

----------


## Zigzag

> و اینکه اگ دانشگاه روزانه قبول شید دیگ نیازی ب پرداخت جریمه ب دانشگاه قبلی ک تحصیل کردین ندارین،ولی اگ دوره های دیگ قبولشید باید ب ازای هر ترمی ک خوندید ب دانشگاه مبدا جریمه پرداخت کنین


اها ،خیلی ممنونم از راهنماییت

----------

